

Ask HN: Why Hacker News think I'm spamming them? - itamarb

Trying to submit this great LinkedIn youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/user/LinkedInTechTalks#p/u/0/QGnG68gCRIw<p>Leads to this insulting message: 
"Stop spamming us. You're wasting your time."
======
dropshopsa
I just submitted it, and it worked under the share url youtube gives you.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3029308>

